# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/14/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Great topwater action today with good friend and customer â€˜ol Sully Bob! All our fish were released to fight another day.

Solid trout today from 3-5#â€™s and a couple of nice reds. Most fish were found in knee to crotch deep grass/sand beds

Folks, we still have some June dates, and plenty of availability in July/August to get in on the fun.


----------

